# Hi Everyone



## erj (May 29, 2014)

heyy guys and girls im a newbie to forums and all this but my boyfriend got me more interested with bodybuilding and this forum as hes always looking at his phone on his spare time ughhh lol. so ive been working out for a few years now. im very athletic and fit but looking to achieve better goals. my goals here are to loose some body fat but to keep muscle mass im 23, 5'9, and 137lbs. im looking into doing a clen cycle or maybe osta rx or something along those lines. i got a lot of different info on a lot of different supplements so any input and experience from anyone would be great.  absolutely love these smileys by the way! LOL!


----------



## AvA182 (May 29, 2014)

welcome


----------



## erj (May 29, 2014)

thank you


----------



## 1HungLo (May 29, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## erj (May 29, 2014)

1HungLo said:


> Welcome



thanks 1hunglo hahahaha


----------



## 1HungLo (May 29, 2014)

Lol, gotcha thinking now don't I?


----------



## erj (May 29, 2014)

1HungLo said:


> Lol, gotcha thinking now don't I?


----------



## AvA182 (May 29, 2014)

LMFAOOO


----------



## erj (May 29, 2014)




----------



## brazey (May 30, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jun 4, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## Riles (Jun 4, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## Clamenza (Jun 5, 2014)

welcome


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 12, 2014)

Hiya

this has always been my favorite.


----------



## erj (Jun 12, 2014)

Thanks guys! Should've found this place sooner, seems like the place to be. Lots of fun and humor!


----------



## erj (Jun 12, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> Hiya
> 
> this has always been my favorite.




love it! lmao


----------



## rambo99 (Jun 12, 2014)

Welcome!

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOTGrowth (Jun 13, 2014)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Jenie (Jun 17, 2014)

welcome


----------



## h-as.pharma (Jun 20, 2014)

welcome to IMF.


----------

